# Branson, Mo - Plane Crash



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

4 Killed in Branson, Mo., Plane Crash
Monday, March 20, 2006 9:14 PM EST
The Associated Press
By MARCUS KABEL

BRANSON, Mo. (AP) â€" A twin-engine plane crashed in the heart of this resort town Monday, killing all four people aboard and setting fire to a building near the main drag of tourist nightclubs, theaters and music halls.

The Piper Seneca crashed into a self-storage complex, about 200 feet from the busy street, near a Ripley's Believe it or Not Museum, a pair of motels and a string of musical theaters bearing the names of such entertainers as Andy Williams and Bobby Vinton.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, Thanks for the news report
Hope no one on the ground was hurt
Bad enough 4 died in plane can you imagine if they hit a pack Theater

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our condolences and prayers go out to those families who lost a loved one. Like Don said, it was a blessing no one on the ground was hurt.

Mike

Kinda poor taste Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Very poor taste from a senior board member.









Ours prayers go out to the families of the victims.

Leon


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I feel very sorry for those families who lost a loved one. Like Don said, it was a blessing no one on the ground was hurt.
> 
> Mike
> 
> [snapback]93194[/snapback]​


Don & Mike,

Looks like the busy season was coming up shortly there. Four deaths is so awful. No telling what it would have been had it hit the crowds.

Police Chief Caroll McCulough said there was no way to tell if the pilot deliberately avoided the bustling strip that was packed with midday vehicle traffic, despite Branson being two weeks away from the start of its most active season.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Kinda poor taste Doug


I agree guys...very poor taste.

My apologies, and the post has been deleted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey All -

We live just north of Branson, and it was a very scary situation. Our spring break is this week, so it is very busy with the theatres all back in business. So it was very fortunate that no one on the ground was injured. The plane did run into a storage building where several of the theatres had stuff stored, but that's just stuff, not people! Still don't know the cause, the people were all from Texas on their way back home.


----------

